# I had a few scares this morning.



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

I had a few scares this morn. I have a 4 year old 13hh mare we rescued in november. She is very sweet and docile, and since I have been riding snce I was born, I am training her. She tries hard, but with my limited experience, we are going slow.
Today I was walking around the field snapping pictures with my camera. She likes to shadow me and watch what I am up to in her feild. So I turned around, walked over to her(about 10ft) and gently(and very respectfully)stroked her cheeks, which she generally enjoys. But instead of purring and closing her eyes, she reared up and tried to batter me with her hooves. I pushed her away(as well as one can push away a 800lb animal)and said no, but backed away quickly as this was not the first time she had been naughty this morning. She had already kicked her heels in my face and chased the dogs ourt of her pasture just minutes before. 

I did feel her hooves hit my camera pretty hard, but there is no damage as far as I could find.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Could she possibly be in heat? Sounds like there is a lot of round pen work in her future. I would stay out of her pasture unless she is haltered. I would be making myself very big, and making sure she moves her feet before i moved mine. Sounds like you may want to get someone with a bit more experience with a horse with an attitude like this. Its not worth getting hurt!


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

We just got the first snow of winter last night and we think she was frisky or nervous about that. My mom used to breed, show and train Quarter horses so she would be bette
r qualified for this job, but she is 6 months pregnant right now so she just watches. In the arena the is very obedient and I have her respect there, but we are trying to find someone to come out and train her every few weeks.
Hmm, I have not noticed her coming into heat yet since we got her, I guess that something to check. We were told she was 10, but the vet said otherwise.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

When she comes into season you may notice more frequent urination and it tends to be cloudy. Also she may urinate on her back legs so you will see some staining and like dogs her vulva will swell. Mares come into heat less frequently if there is not a stallion around so it may just be starting. Please be careful!! If you want to start working her on a lunge line I might be able to teach you some technique. Let me know.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Thank you Anna. We can't be sure of her being in heat ecause she never pees in front of us, and she seems to be pretty careful not to get any on herself. We did notice our neighbors geldings being very vocal the last few days, and her being grumpy. So thats a sign.
As for lunging, my mom has been doing it while I watch the kids but you are more than welcome to come over sometime and ride her(just wait until Judy has come out or he might be offended,lol). This incidence happened when I had not ridden in a week or so, and she really needs consistency right now. I am just working the basics and fundamentals of English right now and getting her ready for my mom to teach with her. My 6 yr old brother can put the halter on her and groom her and then go out to the arena and trot her around, which is a huge step for her.
Thank you


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for the offer but I don't ride anymore. I've gotten to old for it not to hurt 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Usually they do get frisky with the first snow but have not experienced the aggression. She very well could be coming into heat or perhaps the clicking of the camera scared her. Until you have it figured out I would not have your 6 year old brother interact with her. I would also feel her up and make sure nothing is causing her pain. What does your mom say?


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

She couldn't believe Mystery would do such a thing. We did find thrush in her hooved a few days ago but it is being treated. There are so mny possibilities. But I think that perhaps the fact that she is still very much a baby may have contributed. She does not realize her size and my mom thinks she was trying to play with me. My mom did a lot of breding and training when I was a baby, so she as experienced similar things. She coliced christmas eve(due to dehydration even with water around) and the vet said that not having a pasture mate may have been why.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Maybe you guys should invest in a goat to keep her company. Many racehorses I worked with had goat stablemates that travelled with them & were constant companions. It definitely helped with their anxiety since they tend to be high strung. Just make sure to get a female or neutered male that was fixed at a young age. Rams smell terrible and can have a bad attitude 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Good idea Anna
My mom wants goatf anyway for the milk, but our fence is not currently goat proof. We are saving for another horse so that my mom can do western and I can have a horse better suited for my size.


----------

